# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Cần mua driver step EXD 5014

## tranliemvigo

Hiện em có con driver step EXD 5014 hư cần thay thế. Các bác cho em hỏi chỗ nào bán ạ.
em ở Bình Tân, TP HCM

----------


## tranliemvigo

em tìm trên mạng thì nó có cái vỏ như thế này
Có bác nào biết giúp em với ạ
e cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## tranliemvigo

Thêm hình ảnh nữa ạ

----------

